# Getting cdburner to work with ATAPI in 2.6

## mariux2

Hi, i have been trying to get my cdburner to work with 2.6 kernel but without any luck, i had it working with scsi-emulation in 2.4

My burner is detected properly (i have removed the scsi-append thing from lilo (and rerun it))

```
igor cdrdao # cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a19 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) *

        0,1,0     1) 'ATAPI   ' 'CD-RW 52XMax    ' '140D' Removable CD-ROM

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

```

```
igor cdrdao # cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a19 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) *

        0,1,0     1) 'ATAPI   ' 'CD-RW 52XMax    ' '140D' Removable CD-ROM

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

```

```
igor cdrdao # cdrecord dev=/dev/hdb speed=16 -pad -swab /home/mariux/dilbert.iso 

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a19 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: '/dev/hdb'

devname: '/dev/hdb'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'ATAPI   '

Identifikation : 'CD-RW 52XMax    '

Revision       : '140D'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO RAW/R96R

cdrecord: Success. test unit ready: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  00 00 00 00 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 02 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 3A 01 00 00

Sense Key: 0x2 Not Ready, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x3A Qual 0x01 (medium not present - tray closed) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 40s

cdrecord: No disk / Wrong disk!

```

```
igor cdrdao # cdrecord dev=0,1,0 speed=16 -v /home/mariux/dilbert.iso 

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a19 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: '0,1,0'

scsibus: 0 target: 1 lun: 0

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

SCSI buffer size: 32768

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'ATAPI   '

Identifikation : 'CD-RW 52XMax    '

Revision       : '140D'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Current: 0x0000

Profile: 0x0008 

Profile: 0x0009 

Profile: 0x000A 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1994752 = 1948 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data   527 MB        

Total size:      605 MB (59:58.36) = 269877 sectors

Lout start:      605 MB (60:00/27) = 269877 sectors

cdrecord: Success. test unit ready: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  00 00 00 00 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 02 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 3A 01 00 00

Sense Key: 0x2 Not Ready, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x3A Qual 0x01 (medium not present - tray closed) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 40s

cdrecord: No disk / Wrong disk!

```

```
igor cdrdao # cdrecord dev=ATAPI:0,1,0 speed=16 -v /home/mariux/dilbert.iso 

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a19 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: 'ATAPI:0,1,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 0 target: 1 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

SCSI buffer size: 64512

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'ATAPI   '

Identifikation : 'CD-RW 52XMax    '

Revision       : '140D'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Current: 0x0000

Profile: 0x0008 

Profile: 0x0009 

Profile: 0x000A 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1994752 = 1948 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data   527 MB        

Total size:      605 MB (59:58.36) = 269877 sectors

Lout start:      605 MB (60:00/27) = 269877 sectors

cdrecord: No disk / Wrong disk!

```

```
igor cdrdao # cdrecord dev=ATAPI:/dev/hdb speed=16 -v /home/mariux/dilbert.iso 

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a19 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: 'ATAPI:/dev/hdb'

devname: 'ATAPI:/dev/hdb'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

SCSI buffer size: 64512

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'ATAPI   '

Identifikation : 'CD-RW 52XMax    '

Revision       : '140D'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Current: 0x0000

Profile: 0x0008 

Profile: 0x0009 

Profile: 0x000A 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1994752 = 1948 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data   527 MB        

Total size:      605 MB (59:58.36) = 269877 sectors

Lout start:      605 MB (60:00/27) = 269877 sectors

cdrecord: No disk / Wrong disk!

```

I've tried both alpha14 and 20 of cdrtools

And i am running cdrdao 1.1.7-r1

You i DO have a cd in the cdburner:-)

I currently have scsi-emulation compiled into the kernel (i didnt have at first and it made any difference [i think])

I have updated to k3b 0.10.3 but that didnt help either:

Burning iso:

```
System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 0.10.3

KDE Version: 3.1.4

QT Version:  3.2.3

cdrecord

-----------------------

scsidev: '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd'

devname: '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

SCSI buffer size: 64512

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a19 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'ATAPI   '

Identifikation : 'CD-RW 52XMax    '

Revision       : '140D'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Current: 0x0000

Profile: 0x0008 

Profile: 0x0009 

Profile: 0x000A 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1994752 = 1948 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Success. test unit ready: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  00 00 00 00 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 02 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 3A 01 00 00

Sense Key: 0x2 Not Ready, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x3A Qual 0x01 (medium not present - tray closed) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 200s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: No disk / Wrong disk!

Track 01: data   527 MB        

Total size:      605 MB (59:58.33) = 269875 sectors

Lout start:      605 MB (60:00/25) = 269875 sectors

cdrecord comand:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd speed=16 -dao driveropts=burnfree -eject -overburn -data /home/mariux/dilbert.iso 

```

(it asks for an empty cd, i push "Force")

Burning data:

```
System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 0.10.3

KDE Version: 3.1.4

QT Version:  3.2.3

cdrecord

-----------------------

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a19 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'ATAPI   '

Identifikation : 'CD-RW 52XMax    '

Revision       : '140D'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Current: 0x0000

Profile: 0x0008 

Profile: 0x0009 

Profile: 0x000A 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1994752 = 1948 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

scsidev: '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd'

devname: '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

SCSI buffer size: 64512

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Success. test unit ready: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  00 00 00 00 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 02 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 3A 01 00 00

Sense Key: 0x2 Not Ready, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x3A Qual 0x01 (medium not present - tray closed) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 200s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: No disk / Wrong disk!

Track 01: data   527 MB        

Total size:      605 MB (59:58.33) = 269875 sectors

Lout start:      605 MB (60:00/25) = 269875 sectors

cdrecord comand:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd speed=16 -dao driveropts=burnfree -eject -overburn -data -tsize=269875s - 

mkisofs

-----------------------

269875

mkisofs comand:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs -gui -graft-points -V K3b data project -volset  -A K3B THE CD KREATOR VERSION 0.10.3 (C) 2003 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND THE K3B TEAM -P  -p K3b - Version 0.10.3 -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-mariux/k3b6XfUwa.tmp -r -hide-list /tmp/kde-mariux/k3bqgFoQa.tmp -l -iso-level 2 -path-list /tmp/kde-mariux/k3bsBu6mc.tmp 

```

(it asks for an empty cd, i push "Force")

Do i have to enable anything specific to be able to burn with atapi?

----------

## mariux2

here is my dmesg:

```
1, io base 00001840

uhci_hcd 0000:00:14.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver xpad

drivers/usb/input/xpad.c: X-Box pad driver:v0.0.5

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

i2c /dev entries driver

vt596 smbus 0000:00:14.4: SMBus base address uninitialized - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.0rc2.

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

ALSA device list:

  #0: Sound Blaster Live! (rev.7) at 0x1800, irq 10

NET: Registered protocol family 2

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0040d01222a1d171]

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4096 buckets, 32768 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S5)

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hdd3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hdd3) for (hdd3)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 396k freed

Adding 506512k swap on /dev/hdd2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda5) for (hda5)

Using r5 hash to sort names

eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0000

eth1: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0000

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture.... silentjpeg size 30119 bytes, found (1280x1024, 30961 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 0 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture.... silentjpeg size 30119 bytes, found (1280x1024, 30961 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 1 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture.... silentjpeg size 30119 bytes, found (1280x1024, 30961 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 2 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture.... silentjpeg size 30119 bytes, found (1280x1024, 30961 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 3 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture.... silentjpeg size 30119 bytes, found (1280x1024, 30961 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 4 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture.... silentjpeg size 30119 bytes, found (1280x1024, 30961 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 5 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture.... silentjpeg size 30119 bytes, found (1280x1024, 30961 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 6 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture.... silentjpeg size 30119 bytes, found (1280x1024, 30961 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 7 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture.... silentjpeg size 30119 bytes, found (1280x1024, 30961 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 8 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture.... silentjpeg size 30119 bytes, found (1280x1024, 30961 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 9 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture.... silentjpeg size 30119 bytes, found (1280x1024, 30961 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 10 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture.... silentjpeg size 30119 bytes, found (1280x1024, 30961 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 11 changed to on

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1856

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c011d28c>] __might_sleep+0xac/0xe0

 [<c013f527>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x67/0x70

 [<c014e1e1>] __get_vm_area+0x21/0x100

 [<c014e2f3>] get_vm_area+0x33/0x40

 [<c011a5a2>] __ioremap+0xc2/0x120

 [<c011a629>] ioremap_nocache+0x29/0xb0

 [<e1b90465>] os_map_kernel_space+0x68/0x6c [nvidia]

 [<e1ba2a57>] __nvsym00568+0x1f/0x2c [nvidia]

 [<e1ba4b76>] __nvsym00775+0x6e/0xe0 [nvidia]

 [<e1ba4c06>] __nvsym00781+0x1e/0x190 [nvidia]

 [<e1ba668c>] rm_init_adapter+0xc/0x10 [nvidia]

 [<e1b8cee0>] nv_kern_open+0xf5/0x232 [nvidia]

 [<c015d470>] chrdev_open+0xc0/0x1d0

 [<c01b99ad>] devfs_open+0xed/0x110

 [<c0152fd2>] dentry_open+0x112/0x180

 [<c0152eb6>] filp_open+0x66/0x70

 [<c01532c5>] sys_open+0x55/0x90

 [<c010b4cb>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1856

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c011d28c>] __might_sleep+0xac/0xe0

 [<c013f527>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x67/0x70

 [<c014e1e1>] __get_vm_area+0x21/0x100

 [<c014e2f3>] get_vm_area+0x33/0x40

 [<c011a5a2>] __ioremap+0xc2/0x120

 [<c011a629>] ioremap_nocache+0x29/0xb0

 [<e1b90465>] os_map_kernel_space+0x68/0x6c [nvidia]

 [<e1ba2a57>] __nvsym00568+0x1f/0x2c [nvidia]

 [<e1ba4b76>] __nvsym00775+0x6e/0xe0 [nvidia]

 [<e1ba4c06>] __nvsym00781+0x1e/0x190 [nvidia]

 [<e1ba668c>] rm_init_adapter+0xc/0x10 [nvidia]

 [<e1b8cee0>] nv_kern_open+0xf5/0x232 [nvidia]

 [<c015d470>] chrdev_open+0xc0/0x1d0

 [<c01b99ad>] devfs_open+0xed/0x110

 [<c0152fd2>] dentry_open+0x112/0x180

 [<c0152eb6>] filp_open+0x66/0x70

 [<c01532c5>] sys_open+0x55/0x90

 [<c010b4cb>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1856

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c011d28c>] __might_sleep+0xac/0xe0

 [<e1ba2928>] __nvsym00323+0x10/0x14 [nvidia]

 [<c013f5b9>] __kmalloc+0x89/0x90

 [<e1b8fbee>] os_alloc_mem+0x5c/0x87 [nvidia]

 [<e1ba2b74>] __nvsym00083+0x10/0x24 [nvidia]

 [<e1c4b34f>] __nvsym03944+0x1af/0x2c0 [nvidia]

 [<e1cb2bbd>] __nvsym00780+0x11d/0x224 [nvidia]

 [<e1ba47bc>] __nvsym00773+0x1c/0x5c [nvidia]

 [<e1ba4d03>] __nvsym00781+0x11b/0x190 [nvidia]

 [<e1ba668c>] rm_init_adapter+0xc/0x10 [nvidia]

 [<e1b8cee0>] nv_kern_open+0xf5/0x232 [nvidia]

 [<c015d470>] chrdev_open+0xc0/0x1d0

 [<c01b99ad>] devfs_open+0xed/0x110

 [<c0152fd2>] dentry_open+0x112/0x180

 [<c0152eb6>] filp_open+0x66/0x70

 [<c01532c5>] sys_open+0x55/0x90

 [<c010b4cb>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

```

----------

## infirit

It has been sugested on the web to upgrade the firmware and/or change a non branded cdrw to a branded one. It working fine for me with 2.6 final and Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a19

----------

## mariux2

Seems i posted it in the wrong part of the forum, oh well...

----------

## sj7trunks

Try using --device=0,1,0 

that works just fine for me in my 2.6 kernel

----------

## mariux2

no that didnt change anything, specially since --device isnt a legal switch in cdrecord, so i changed it to --dev and that is the same as i had further up in this thread...

----------

## mariux2

Turns out the cdburner doesnt work as a reader either

```
igor mnt # mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom/

mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: No medium found
```

Same error, "no cd in inserted" BUT IT IS!

 :Sad: 

----------

## mariux2

Same problem with 2.6.0-mm1

----------

## mariux2

The problem was not there in 2.6.0-test9........

----------

## hielvc

When I looked at my dmesg it said ide-scsi was depreciated and to use in lilo or grub hdc=ide-cd. To mount use /dev/hdc. Now it mounts  and cdrecord dev=ATAPi:1,1,1 is recognized. 

Output of dmesg:

```

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Dec 23 19:08:48 tester kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Dec 23 19:08:48 tester kernel: VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

Dec 23 19:08:48 tester kernel: VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

Dec 23 19:08:48 tester kernel: VP_IDE: not 100%% native mode: will probe irqs later

Dec 23 19:08:48 tester kernel: VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

Dec 23 19:08:48 tester kernel:     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xdc00-0xdc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Dec 23 19:08:48 tester kernel:     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xdc08-0xdc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Dec 23 19:08:48 tester kernel: hda: HDS722580VLAT20, ATA DISK drive

Dec 23 19:08:48 tester kernel: ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Dec 23 19:08:48 tester kernel: hdc: OPTORITE CD-RW CW4002, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Dec 23 19:08:48 tester kernel: ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Dec 23 19:08:48 tester kernel: hda: max request size: 1024KiB

Dec 23 19:08:48 tester kernel: hda: 160836480 sectors (82348 MB) w/1794KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

Dec 23 19:08:48 tester kernel:  /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 p8 >

Dec 23 19:08:48 tester kernel: ide-scsi is deprecated for cd burning! Use ide-cd and give dev=/dev/hdX as device

Dec 23 19:08:48 tester kernel: scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

Dec 23 19:08:48 tester kernel:   Vendor: OPTORITE  Model: CD-RW CW4002      Rev: 100E

Dec 23 19:08:48 tester kernel:   Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Dec 23 19:08:48 tester kernel: sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 4x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Dec 23 19:08:48 tester kernel: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Dec 23 19:08:48 tester kernel: Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5
```

hielvc

----------

## mariux2

Tried passing ide-cd as an argument in lilo, didnt help!

----------

## mariux2

Looking in dmesg now i see:

during boot:

```
 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3

cdrom: : unknown mrw mode page

hdb: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0
```

later, probably when trying to mount the cd:

```
end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

cdrom: open failed.

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

cdrom: open failed.

```

----------

## hielvc

That error in your dmesg 

 *Quote:*   

> Code: /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3 
> 
> cdrom: : unknown mrw mode page 
> 
> hdb: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33) 
> ...

 

doesnt look good. My dmesg the right one this time

```

hdc: OPTORITE CD-RW CW4002, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 160836480 sectors (82348 MB) w/1794KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 p8 >

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12
```

shows no errors. YOurs is acting like a hard drive. You have a flaky burner.

hielvc

----------

## CrimsonScythe

I think this is a kernel-issue. I had ATAPI burning working just fine under 2.6.0-test11, but it broke when I installed 2.6.0-mm1. Now I have the same error mesages as you in dmesg:

```
cdrom: : unknown mrw mode page

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0
```

Lets hope this will get fixed soon.

----------

## hielvc

This just a thought but do you have UDF,packet writing, enabled ? Thats File systems>> CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems >> UDF file system support, if so try without it. 

hielvc

----------

## mariux2

 *CrimsonScythe wrote:*   

> I think this is a kernel-issue. I had ATAPI burning working just fine under 2.6.0-test11, but it broke when I installed 2.6.0-mm1. Now I have the same error mesages as you in dmesg:
> 
> ```
> cdrom: : unknown mrw mode page
> 
> ...

 

SAME FOR ME!

It worked great in test9, but is now broken....

I`ll try to recompile it without UDP tomorrow....

----------

## tgnb

Same problem vanilla 2.6.0 .. disabling UDF filesuystem support didn't help me.

----------

## mariux2

 *tgnb wrote:*   

> Same problem vanilla 2.6.0 .. disabling UDF filesuystem support didn't help me.

 

I heard it was a known problem....

----------

## mariux2

Its not fixed in 2.6.0-mm2 either

----------

## camresu

 *mariux2 wrote:*   

>  *CrimsonScythe wrote:*   I think this is a kernel-issue. I had ATAPI burning working just fine under 2.6.0-test11, but it broke when I installed 2.6.0-mm1. Now I have the same error mesages as you in dmesg:
> 
> ```
> cdrom: : unknown mrw mode page
> 
> ...

 

Same for me what gives with end_request: I/O error, ???

using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.0

----------

## HeadHolio

I am experiencing this problem with mm-sources 2.6.0 and ATAPI burning on one system with a Mitsumi cd Burner, but I am NOT experiencing this problem on a cloned system (same kernel) with a LiteOn burner.  I want to try just swaping burners and seeing how that works.  I'll let everyone know what I find....gonna be a couple days until I can try it  :Sad: 

Just so you know, both burners work fine with SCSI emulation and an older kernel.  But who wants to use that?????Last edited by HeadHolio on Fri Jan 02, 2004 1:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ozukir@

D@mmit!

```
hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

cdrom: : unknown mrw mode page

hdd: ATAPI DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0
```

But I can mount and read disks fine (with occassional hiccup in the logs).

----------

## HeadHolio

I can also mount and read disks fine.

----------

## ozukir@

So far I can report success with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.0-r1. Relevant dmesg output:

```
hdc: HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8240B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, DMA
```

```
 > cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus

Cdrecord 2.01a14 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 J�rg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

scsibus0:

    0,0,0     0) 'HL-DT-ST' 'CD-RW GCE-8240B ' '1.07' Removable CD-ROM

cdrecord: Warning: controller returns wrong size for CD capabilities page.

    0,1,0     1) 'Compaq  ' 'DVD-ROM DVD-113R' '1.10' Removable CD-ROM

<snip>

```

Doing the deed:

```
 > cdrecord dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 driveropts=burnfree -dao cuefile=videocd.cue
```

 is successful.

I simply emerged the masked gentoo-dev-sources, ran make oldconfig on my config from mm2, and removed all scsi options (except for CONFIG_SCSI=m which cannot be removed). I don't know how the patchsets differ, but it works for me.

----------

## georgie

Dunno if this uses ATAPI or not, but after moving to kernel 2.6, I had to start passing the dev=/dev/hdd* switch to cdrecord in order to get it to work.,

hth

george

*hdd being where my cd-burner is, obviously

----------

## HeadHolio

Thanks ozukir, I'm going to try switching kernels also.  Anyone know the main difference between the mm-sources kernel and the gen-dev-kernel???

----------

## mariux2

mm-sources are more experimental than the dev-sources (though not THAT experimental) and is kinda a testingground for patches to be merged into next versions of the dev-sources.

I think mm-sources will give you a better desktop experience!

----------

## HeadHolio

Just wanted to say that switching to the gentoo-dev-sources from the mm-sources solved my problem.  Now I have to figure out why CD burning is making my hard drive go nuts, and causing sound to STOP completely.  I think it might be because I'm set up with supermount.  Anyways, thanks for the kernel suggestion.

----------

## tgnb

linux-2.6.1-rc1-mm1 solved the problem for me

----------

## HeadHolio

 *mariux2 wrote:*   

> mm-sources are more experimental than the dev-sources (though not THAT experimental) and is kinda a testingground for patches to be merged into next versions of the dev-sources.
> 
> I think mm-sources will give you a better desktop experience!

 

I was aware of that, I guess my question is, what is the difference between the development-sources (which I'm guessing is the newest vanilla-sources kernel) and the gentoo-dev-sources.

----------

## ozukir@

I think you need to be a real kernel hacking guru to pontificate over the differences between the various patch sets. Personally, I just take the maintainer's word for it when they say their patch set does this or that. You can take a look over the descriptions of the patch sets to get a general idea of what's going on though.

MM1 Sources

MM2 Sources

gentoo-dev-sources

This is the best I could find. Anyone have any better information?

----------

